# Enormer Mitgliederzuwachs im LAV Brandenburg



## Blueser (2. Mai 2022)

Ca. 25% neue Mitglieder innerhalb eines Jahres bei uns im Verein, wovon aber höchstens 15% der Gesamtmitglieder an den Arbeitseinsätzen teilnehmen...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

Wir könnten durchaus noch mehr Mitglieder aufnehmen. Wollen wir als Verein aber nicht, daher kommen Mitgliedsanfragen auf die Warteliste. Schließlich dürfen wir ja auch nur begrenzt Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben. Und Vereinsmitglied ohne Angelerlaubnis zu sein, ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Bei uns müssen Antragsteller übrigens erst einmal für mindestens ein Jahr als Gast angeln. Da wird dann geschaut, ob sich die Person ins Vereinsleben einfindet und sich zu Veranstaltungen und insbesondere Arbeitseinsätzen meldet. Denn unser Verein legt Wert auf aktive Mitglieder.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ca. 25% neue Mitglieder innerhalb eines Jahres bei uns im Verein, wovon aber höchstens 15% der Gesamtmitglieder an den Arbeitseinsätzen teilnehmen...


Hallo,

bei uns gibts da keine Nichtteilnahme an Arbeitsdiensten. Da ist jeder dran bis 65 Jahre, außer Schwerbehinderte. Man kann sich aber für 80 Euro (am Jahresanfang fällig) davon befreien lassen.
Wer sich nicht befreien lässt und trotz zweimaliger Aufforderung keinen Arbeitsdienst ableistet, bzw. sich keinen Termin geben lässt, der zahlt 200 Euro.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ca. 25% neue Mitglieder innerhalb eines Jahres bei uns im Verein, wovon aber höchstens 15% der Gesamtmitglieder an den Arbeitseinsätzen teilnehmen...



Das liegt doch dann aber am Vorstand. In meinem Verein müssen über das Jahr 8 Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden, bzw. pro nicht geleisteter Stunde 20 €. Keine Arbeitsstunden sind ab 65 Jahren bzw. vorliegender Schwerbeschädigung/Arbeitsunfähigkeit zu leisten.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (2. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das liegt doch dann aber am Vorstand. In meinem Verein müssen über das Jahr 8 Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden, bzw. pro nicht geleisteter Stunde 20 €. Keine Arbeitsstunden sind ab 65 Jahren bzw. vorliegender Schwerbeschädigung/Arbeitsunfähigkeit zu leisten.


So wird es bei uns auch gehandhabt. Nur, dass die Pflichtstunden inzwischen auf 6 reduziert worden sind.


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das liegt doch dann aber am Vorstand. In meinem Verein müssen über das Jahr 8 Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden, bzw. pro nicht geleisteter Stunde 20 €. Keine Arbeitsstunden sind ab 65 Jahren bzw. vorliegender Schwerbeschädigung/Arbeitsunfähigkeit zu leisten.


Liegt nicht am Vorstand, die Leute zahlen lieber 40€ für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden. Obwohl die schon bei einmaligen Einsatz erlassen werden.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ca. 25% neue Mitglieder innerhalb eines Jahres bei uns im *Verein, wovon aber höchstens 15% der Gesamtmitglieder an den Arbeitseinsätzen teilnehmen...*


und dann sind fast immer die Gleichen die da kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2022)

Yep ...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Blueser schrieb:


> Liegt nicht am Vorstand, die Leute zahlen lieber 40€ für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden.


Indirekt schon, denn wenn die Ausgleichszahlung so niedrig ist, dass die Leute sich lieber "freikaufen", könnte man sie ja entsprechend erhöhen.

Solange aber trotzdem genügend "Manpower" vorhanden ist, finde ich solche Zahler gar nicht mal so schlimm.

Lieber ein paar motivierte Jungs, die wirklich anpacken und was leisten, als wenn der Großteil der Truppe zwar anwesend ist, aber eher demotiviert in der Gegend rumsteht, qualmt und quasselt.

Die sollen dann lieber gleich zahlen.


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2022)

Na ja, zumindest ist unser Gewässer gepflegt...


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

wir sind die letzten beiden Jahre auch deutlich gewachsen und wollen uns dieses Jahr auf einem hohen Niveau stabilisieren. Die neuen Fließstrecken mal bei den Mitgliedern ankommen lassen und dann mal schauen. Müssen auch mal schauen ob der Angeldruck so hoch bleibt wie die letzten beiden Jahre oder ob sich das etwas normalisiert. 

Was die Beteiligung an den Arbeitstagen geht, so leisten bei uns ca. 50 % ihren Arbeitstag, 10 % sind aus irgendeinem Grund befreit, und 40 % zahlen. Ist eigentlich ein guter Mix von den Geld der Zahler kann man ja auch mal ein paar Dumper oder Bagger für ein größeres Projekt mieten.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## thanatos (3. Mai 2022)

kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen , Brandenburg hat genügend Gewässer wo man sich einfach 
nur ne Angelkarte kaufen brauch - dazu gibt es genügend verbandsfreie Vereine .
wozu der LVA


----------



## zander67 (3. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen , Brandenburg hat genügend Gewässer wo man sich einfach
> nur ne Angelkarte kaufen brauch - dazu gibt es genügend verbandsfreie Vereine .
> wozu der LVA


Ist immer abhängig von der Region wo man wohnt, wenn man nach Feierabend vor der Haustür angeln möchte bleibt in vielen Regionen nur der LAVB,
was ja auch nicht so verkehrt ist, viele Gewässer die man als Mitglied beangeln kann dazu noch für überschaubare Preise.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2022)

In meinem Verein gab es in den letzten zwei Jahren auch einige Neuzugänge, glücklicherweise eher jüngere Leute, was der zunehmenden Vergreisung im Verein entgegen wirkt.
Als mein Ex Schwiegersohn, samt seinem 10 jährigen Sohn, im letzten Jahr Mitglied wurden, hat man nicht mal die Aufnahmegebühr von sonst 500€ verlangt, außerdem war der Aufnahmeantrag innerhalb von zwei Wochen durch.
Ich habe nur gestaunt, dass hätte ich so nicht erwartet?
Selbst zahle ich in der Regel die 160€ für nicht geleistete Arbeitstunden und noch mal 40€ für die Gewässerkarte, was im Südwesten für einen knapp 130ha Baggersee mit gutem Bestand ein Schnäpchen ist.
Diese Arbeitsstunden mache ich übrigens nicht mit, nicht nur weil ich inzwischen 300 km Anfahrt habe, sondern weil sich die Arbeitsstunden nur auf zwei vom Verein ausgerichtete Fischerfeste beziehen, ums Gewässer geht es dabei in keinster Weise.
Diese bescheuerte Fischerfest Tradition führt natürlich zu enormen Einnahmen in die Vereinskasse, die dann wieder für z.B. eine neue Profiküche u.ä. eingesetzt werden.
Vor ein paar Jahren haben sie es sogar geschafft, noch 3000€ ans Finanzamt zahlen zu müssen!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (3. Mai 2022)

naja mag wohl regional verschieden sein , wir haben hier überwiegend verbandsfreie Vereine 
und die ehemaligen DAV - gewässer soweit noch vorhanden in Verbandsbestand sind nichts mehr wert 
verkommen , ungepflegt und ausgeplündert da die dazu gehörigen Vereine fern ab sind .
Ist vielleicht in anderen Regionen besser aber man kann nur darüber eine Meinung haben was man 
selbst kennt .


----------



## JottU (3. Mai 2022)

Lavb mit Vereinsbeitrag zusammen um die 100 € halt recht günstig für jede Menge Gewässer. Zumal ein Fischereischein nicht unbedingt nötig ist. 
Dann war ja noch Corona.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als mein Ex Schwiegersohn, samt seinem 10 jährigen Sohn, im letzten Jahr Mitglied wurden, hat man nicht mal die Aufnahmegebühr von sonst 500€ verlangt, außerdem war der Aufnahmeantrag innerhalb von zwei Wochen durch.
> Ich habe nur gestaunt, dass hätte ich so nicht erwartet?
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Was bitte dauert bei einer Vereinsaufnahme 2 Wochen ? Ich hatte Einstellungsverfahren für gut bezahlte Anstellungen die kürzer liefen. Lassen die, die Aufnahmeunterlagen von Mönchen bei Kerzenschein von Hand anmalen ? 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Was bitte dauert bei einer Vereinsaufnahme 2 Wochen ?


Die haben bis vor ein paar Jahren nur Ortsansässige aufgenommen und der Junge wohnt immerhin ca.30Km entfernt.
Die alten Herren wollen grundsätzlich gerne unter sich bleiben, dies entspricht sowieso der badischen Mentalität.
Ich als Kölner, dem man dies auch nach 35 Jahren BW immer noch anhört, werde heute noch als Alien behandelt.
So bin ich extra zur letzjährigen Hauptversammlung und habe den Antrag gestellt, da man offensichtlich ohnehin Schwierigkeiten hat die Leute zu den Arbeiteinsätzen zu bekommen, sich nur mit einem Fischerfest zufrieden zu geben.
Kommentar vom Präsi, der mich ob dieser Unverschämtheit mit großen Augen anschaute war nur, "nöi des machen wir nicht!"
und Ende der Diskussion, es wurde nicht mal abgestimmt!
In der Pause kamen dann son paar Backpfeifen zu mir und meinten, ich hätte ja wohl recht, aber den Arm zum Abstimmen zu heben, haben sie nicht hinbekommen?
Ich habe mit dem Vereinsleben abgeschlossen und fahre nur noch dahin, weil es halt ein Top Angelgewässer ist.

Jürgen


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jürgen, 

verzeih mir bitte das ich nochmal Frage, was machen die 2 Wochen mit so einem Antrag ? Lassen die einen alten die Strecke vom See bis zum Aspiranten zu Fuß ablaufen, zählen die Schritte und entscheiden dann ? Ansonsten reicht ja der Blick auf den Aufnahmeantrag. 

Und da ein mein Bester Freund auch aus einer Ecke kommt, wo die komisch angeschaut werden die nicht ihre Schwester heiraten weiß ich das die sehr genau aus dem Kopf beurteilen können wer noch drin ist und wer nicht. Wenn du dem sagst die wohnen auf dem XY-Weg sagt er dir das ist schlechte Familie die haben schon immer auch ihre Cousinen geheiratet oder die auf dem Dingenshof haben schon immer die Maultaschen falschherum ins Wasser fallen lassen  . Laut Grundbuch habe ich mein Haus auch in der Ecke gekauft wo die Menschen so denken, er konnte mir aber glaubhaft erklären das ich eigentlich woanders wohne, und das Grundbuch falsch liegt. 

Und was die HV anbetrifft, es gibt da leider aus rechtlichen Gründen Fristen für Anträge die am Ende einen rechtsgültigen Beschluss Herbeiführen sollen. Aber ne Diskussion zu dem Thema sollte man schon zulassen und man kann da auch ruhig mal die Stimmung abfragen. Wir packen übrigens jeden fristgerecht eingegangen Antrag in der gewünschten Form in die Vorstandspräsi, der Antragssteller muss den nur selbst vorstellen. Haben im März auf unserer Versammlung auch 1,5 Stunden über nen Antrag diskutiert den der Antragssteller am Ende für so ungeschickt hielt das er dagegen gestimmt hat. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. Mai 2022)

Wahrscheinlich wird im Vorstand abgestimmt, ob der Bewerber aufgenommen wird. Dazu müssen dieser erstmal zusammen kommen.

Dann sind einige Vorstandsmitglieder da  Ehrenamt sehr träge, da das neue Mitglied im System eingetragen werden muss und dazu keiner Lust hat.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird im Vorstand abgestimmt, ob der Bewerber aufgenommen wird. Dazu müssen dieser erstmal zusammen kommen.
> 
> Dann sind einige Vorstandsmitglieder da  Ehrenamt sehr träge, da das neue Mitglied im System eingetragen werden muss und dazu keiner Lust hat.



Aufs eintragen hat bei uns auch keiner Lust, trotzdem wirds gemacht. Das Mitglied hat seinen kram aber schon lange bevor es in der Software steht.

Und es gibt echt Vorstandsmitglieder die darüber abstimmen wer Mitglied werden soll ? Die haben zu viel Freizeit. Bei uns entscheidet es der Aufnehmende selbst, alles andere ist doch hochgradig bescheuert.

Das schafft doch keinen Mehrwert! Das läuft doch dann wie folgt:  Ein Mitglied des Vorstandes führt das Aufnahmegespräch und erzählt 4 Wochen später wie er den Anwärter fand und der Rest sagt dann " Du bist zwar der einzige der den Anwärter in Augenschein genommen, aber wir nehmen generell nur Mitglieder auf die du blöd findest ?"

Das ist so ineffizient das es mir Kopfschmerzen verursacht 

Bin gerade irgendwie im Aufreg-Modus......


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Und es gibt echt Vorstandsmitglieder die darüber abstimmen wer Mitglied werden soll ?


Als meine Frau damals in den Verein aufgenommen werden wollte, wo ich seit meiner Jugend Mitglied bin und zu dieser Zeit auch noch aktive Vereinsarbeit bei der Betreuung der Jugendgruppe,  beim Ausbringen der Brutboxen und als Kampfrichter bei den Casting-Turnieren geleistet habe, lief das wie folgt ab:

Schriftlicher Antrag,  zwei Leumundszeugen aus dem Verein benennen und auf dem Antrag unterschreiben lassen.

Dann Einladung zum Vorstellungsgespräch, das nur einmal pro Jahr stattfand,  wo die Verwaltung dann alle Anwärter gleichzeitig antanzen ließ und abwechselnd interviewt hat.

Sie musste sich vorstellen, Beruf, Wohnort und Leumundszeugen nennen, begründen warum sie Mitglied werden wollte und ein paar Fragen beantworten.

 Die Leumundszeugen wurden übrigens vom Vorstand vorher angerufen und befragt.

Weiß ich, weil ich selber auch schon benannt wurde. Bei meiner Frau haben sie es allerdings unterlassen, da sie dem Vorstand durch meine Vereinsarbeit persönlich bekannt war.

Ein Woche später kam dann die schriftliche Zusage.

Natürlich hatte ich vorher schon abgeklärt, dass es da keine Probleme gibt, aber durch das offizielle Verfahren mussten alle durch.

Trotzdem gab es damals  weit mehr Anwärter pro Jahr als freie Plätze.

Hat sich nach Wechsel in der Vorstandschaft und der Vereinspolitik mittlerweile völlig geändert.  Jetzt wird  jeder zu jeder Zeit genommen, der nicht bei drei auf dem Baum ist. Schriftlicher Antrag mit SEPA-Formular reicht bereits.

Hat sich m.E. nicht unbedingt positiv auf die Mitgliederstruktur ausgewirkt.  Anwärterüberhang wie früher gibt es längst nicht mehr, obwohl das bei anderen Vereinen in der Gegend immer noch so ist.

Aus der Vereinsarbeit dort hab ich mich völlig zurückgezogen, zahle zwar noch meine Beiträge, aber angeln tu ich dort praktisch gar nicht mehr.

Mal sehen wie sich das in Zukunft weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Mai 2022)

Das mit den Aufnahmekriterien ist wirklich so eine Sache. Bei uns sind Ein- und Austritte nur zum Jahreswechsel möglich. Heißt: stelle ich einen Aufnahmeantrag im Februar, wird erst in der Vorstandssitzung im Dezember darüber entschieden. Wie oben bereits geschrieben, ist bei uns mindestens ein Jahr als Gastfischer üblich. In dieser Zeit kann sich der Bewerber bewähren. Dann entscheidet die Vorstandschaft (7 Leute) am runden Tisch, ob die Person aufgenommen wird oder nicht. 

Und ganz ehrlich: das geschieht auch nicht ganz ohne Eigennutz für den Verein. Ist ein Bewerber z.B. Elektriker, hat er schon Pluspunkte. Denn den kann man fürs Vereinsheim immer gebrauchen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. Mai 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Und es gibt echt Vorstandsmitglieder die darüber abstimmen wer Mitglied werden soll ? Die haben zu viel Freizeit. Bei uns entscheidet es der Aufnehmende selbst, alles andere ist doch hochgradig bescheuert.



Ein benachbarter Verein macht das so, ebenso werden die Mitglieder auf der Hauptversammlung vorgestellt und es wird dann erneut über die Aufnahme abgestimmt.
Es geht eher darum, Angler die irgendwo sehr negativ aufgefallen sind, ausfindig zu machen und erst gar nicht aufzunehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum, Angler die irgendwo sehr negativ aufgefallen sind, ausfindig zu machen und erst gar nicht aufzunehmen.


Ich finde es durchaus nicht verkehrt, wenn sich vor der Aufnahme jemand Gedanken macht, ob die Anwärter auch gut in den Verein passen.

Wenn es dabei nur ums Verhalten am Wasser und im Umgang mit den Kollegen geht, halte ich das auch nicht für diskriminierend.


----------



## Nuesse (4. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sie musste sich vorstellen, Beruf, Wohnort und Leumundszeugen nennen, begründen warum sie Mitglied werden wollte und ein paar Fragen beantworten.


Da wäre mir beim schwarzangeln wohler ,als vor dem "Tribunal" Rede und Antwort zu stehen .


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

herkommen und sofort aufgenommen werden geht fast in keinem Verein bei uns (Franken) und ja, es gibt auch heute noch Vereine, welche eine "Gesichtskontrolle" machen, wie ich das zu nennen pflege. Auch gibts Vereine, welche eine mehrjährige Wartezeit vom Antrag zur Aufnahme bis zur Aufnahme selbst haben und, wie auch fishhawk  schon schrieb, auch zwei Leumundszeugen oder Bürgen brauchen, welche selbst Mitglied im Verein sind.
Liegt natürlich auch mit daran, dass bei uns die Lizenzen an die vorhandene Gewässerfläche gebunden sind und wenn ein Verein halt da nur die Genehmigung (von der unteren Fischereibehörde) für 200 Lizenzen hat, ist es ja unsinnig da mehr Mitglieder aufzunehmen, also muss man dann eventuell solange warten, bis jemand stirbt, austritt oder hinausgeworfen wird. Macht ja keinen Sinn Mitglied in einem Angelverein zu sein und dann nicht angeln dürfen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ein benachbarter Verein macht das so, ebenso werden die Mitglieder auf der Hauptversammlung vorgestellt und es wird dann erneut über die Aufnahme abgestimmt.
> Es geht eher darum, Angler die irgendwo sehr negativ aufgefallen sind, ausfindig zu machen und erst gar nicht aufzunehmen.



Läuft bei uns übers Aufnahmegespräch, 99% der Problem-Angler erzählen/schreiben ja von sich aus schon das sie Probleme haben und man die nicht aufnehmen sollte.  Und die Zwei Deppen die man sich trotzdem pro Jahr einfängt, wird man meistens so schnell los wie einen Schnupfen. Dafür gibts ja den Weg des Vereinsauschlusses. Ich befürchte unsere Mitglieder würden uns mit den Brötchen bewerfen, wenn wir denen erklären die Versammlung ist jetzt eine 2 Tägige Klausurtagung damit wir über die Neuaufnahmen diskutieren und beschließen können.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> In der Pause kamen dann son paar Backpfeifen zu mir und meinten, ich hätte ja wohl recht, aber den Arm zum Abstimmen zu heben, haben sie nicht hinbekommen?
> Ich habe mit dem Vereinsleben abgeschlossen und fahre nur noch dahin, weil es halt ein Top Angelgewässer ist.


Ist fast als ob du über meinen Verein berichtest  
Die Leute hier sind völlig fossiliert, komplett unfähig sich anderen Themen als ihrem dämlichen Put&Take Teich zu widmen. Und sich dann wundern das der Altersschnitt sich den 70 nähert. Mich haben sie bei der letzten HV so desillusioniert, das ich mich nach 35 aktiven Jahren ab nächstem Jahr in die passive Mitgliedschaft verabschieden werde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> herkommen und sofort aufgenommen werden geht fast in keinem Verein bei uns (Franken) und ja, es gibt auch heute noch Vereine, welche eine "Gesichtskontrolle" machen, wie ich das zu nennen pflege. Auch gibts Vereine, welche eine mehrjährige Wartezeit vom Antrag zur Aufnahme bis zur Aufnahme selbst haben und, wie auch fishhawk  schon schrieb, auch zwei Leumundszeugen oder Bürgen brauchen, welche selbst Mitglied im Verein sind.
> Liegt natürlich auch mit daran, dass bei uns die Lizenzen an die vorhandene Gewässerfläche gebunden sind und wenn ein Verein halt da nur die Genehmigung (von der unteren Fischereibehörde) für 200 Lizenzen hat, ist es ja unsinnig da mehr Mitglieder aufzunehmen, also muss man dann eventuell solange warten, bis jemand stirbt, austritt oder hinausgeworfen wird. Macht ja keinen Sinn Mitglied in einem Angelverein zu sein und dann nicht angeln dürfen.
> ...



Als Vorstand eines nicht ganz kleinen Fischerei-Vereins hier in Mittelfranken sage ich zu dem Gebahren einiger (nicht aller) Vorstände folgendes: Die sind ausländerfeindlich, intolerant und geistig von vorgestern. Die werden aber alle noch heftig erwachen. Wer die jungen Leute abschreckt und lieber den nicht ganz hellen Sepp von nebenan im Verein hat als ein junges Mitglied, das nicht "ganz bayerisch/fränkisch" erscheint, fährt den Verein in seiner Altersstruktur vor die Wand.
Mein Verein hat hervorragende Gewässer und ich kann derzeit wieder einige Leute aufnehmen, da wir ein Gewässer hinzubekommen haben. Mit Interessenten unterhalte ich mich am Telefon und wenn der Gegenüber passt, kann er eintreten (diese Woche endlich wieder mal eine junge Dame).

Nehmen wir nur mal das Thema Monats-Versammlungen: Warum soll ich bei den aktuellen Kraftstoffpreisen die jungen Leute dazu verpflichten, jeden Monat teils einfach 30km zu fahren, um dann von mir das zu hören, was ich schon schriftlich per WhatsApp und Email verteilt habe? Mache ich nicht. Die Teilnahme ist ab jetzt freiwillig. Wer Anliegen hat, ruft mich an oder spricht mich bei Arbeitsansätzen bzw. beim Angeln an.

Ich bin auch kein Jüngling mehr, aber ich habe auf Arbeit halt eine Truppe junger, internationaler Leute zu führen. Vielleicht sehe ich deshalb einiges anders. Aber viele Vereine laufen mit Ansage vor die Wand, so wie sie derzeit geleitet werden.


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Mai 2022)

Um mal wieder zum Thema _Mitgliederentwicklung _zurückzukommen:
Wir als Verein haben in normalen Jahren etwa 200 - 220 Neuaufnahmen, denen ca. 100 Austritte entgegenstehen. Insgesamt haben wir derzeit knapp über 3.000 Mitglieder (aktiv und passiv).

In den letzten beiden Jahren, während der Pandemie, sind erheblich mehr Neuaufnahmen zu verzeichnen gewesen. Waren es in 2020 330 Neumitglieder (und wir stolz wie Bolle...) so wurde das in 2021 mit 378 Neuaufnahmen sogar noch übertroffen. Mittlerweile nimmt das aber eine Größe an, die rein ehrenamtlich nur noch schwer "verwaltet" werden kann.

Gruß,
Prinzchen


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Prinzchen schrieb:


> Insgesamt haben wir derzeit knapp über 3.000 Mitglieder



Auf wie viel Gewässerfläche?  

Ist die auch  im gleichen Maße mitgewachsen oder warum nehmt ihr so viele Leute neu auf?


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Auf wie viel Gewässerfläche?
> ...


120 ha Eigentumsgewässer, 295 ha Pachtgewässer, ca. 120 km Fließgewässer

Es ist hier in der Region (Niedersachsen) durchaus möglich weitere Gewässer zu bewirtschaften oder gar zu erwerben. Das Problem ist, du musst sie natürlich auch pflegen. Und wenn ich so bedenke, dass die Teilnahme an Arbeitsdiensten nicht wirklich berauschend ist...


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Mai 2022)

Muss mal ne Frage dazwischen werfen.
Wann finden eure Mitgliederversammlungen statt? Wochentags oder am Wochenende?

PS: In S-A gab's auch einen massiven Mitgliederzuwachs. Glaube in der Mitteldeutschen stand was von 44.000. Kann mich bei der Zahl auch irren.

An Arbeitseinsätzen nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr teil. War mir zu doof zu arbeiten, wärend einige nur mit Bierpulle, Kippe und guten Ratschlägen geglänzt haben.
Die 50Eus "Strafe" zahle ich gerne und penne, nach ner Woche auf Montage, aus.;-))


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Mai 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Muss mal ne Frage dazwischen werfen.
> Wann finden eure Mitgliederversammlungen statt? Wochentags oder am Wochenende?


Monatsversammlungen finden bei uns immer am 1. Freitag im Monat um 20 Uhr statt. 

Die Jahreshauptversammlung findet immer an einem Donnerstag im April oder Mai statt. Ebenfalls um 20 Uhr. Allerdings wird die Hauptversammlung nicht im Vereinsheim abgehalten sondern in einem örtlichen Restaurant. Da buchen wir dann meist einen abgetrennten Raum, damit alle Mitglieder Platz haben.


----------



## Schilfsänger (4. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nehmen wir nur mal das Thema Monats-Versammlungen: Warum soll ich bei den aktuellen Kraftstoffpreisen die jungen Leute dazu verpflichten, jeden Monat teils einfach 30km zu fahren, um dann von mir das zu hören, was ich schon schriftlich per WhatsApp und Email verteilt habe? Mache ich nicht. Die Teilnahme ist ab jetzt freiwillig. Wer Anliegen hat, ruft mich an oder spricht mich bei Arbeitsansätzen bzw. beim Angeln an.



Wird hier seit Jahren so geregelt, weil´s nun einmal am einfachsten und günstigsten für alle ist.


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Mai 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Muss mal ne Frage dazwischen werfen.
> Wann finden eure Mitgliederversammlungen statt? Wochentags oder am Wochenende?


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF 
Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Bei uns sind die Versammlungen immer sehr, "arbeitnehmerfreundlich", Montag Abend. 
Auch in einem Restaurant. 
Jahreshauptversammlung ebenso Montags.


----------



## Prinzchen (4. Mai 2022)

Monatliche Mitgliederversammlungen im eigentlichen Sinne finden nicht statt. Wir geben 1x pro Quartal ein Vereinsmagazin heraus, in dem wir über aktuelle Geschehnisse rund um den Verein informieren. Das Magazin wird per Post zugestellt.
1 x wöchentlich ist unsere Geschäftsstelle (ca. 250 m2) geöffnet, dort finden bequem  50 Mitglieder Platz.
Für die JHV (sonntags) wird ein großer Saal angemietet. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen max. 300 Personen zur JHV.


----------



## Floma (4. Mai 2022)

Wow, du sind ja krasse Vereine dabei. Mega Anzahl an Mitgliedern. Ich denke bei uns habe ich schon mit jedem Aktiven gesprochen und könnte alle auf der Straße zumindest als Vereinskamerad identifizieren.

Ich bin zudem etwas schockiert, welch schlechte Erfahrungen in den Vereinen gemacht wurden. Angelvereine sind bunt durchmischte Sammelsurien. Da ist imner einer dabei, mit dem man aneinander geraten kann, aber auch immer einer, mit dem man eine gute Zeit haben kann. Ich seh die Vorstandsgruppe deshalb vor allem in der Verantwortung, die Gemeinsamkeiten herauszustellen und die Kameradschaft (im besten, ganz modernen Sinn) zu fördern. Das scheint mir dann doch nicht immer so angegangen zu werden oder zumindest nicht bei allen Mitgliedern anzukommen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Mai 2022)

Sers,

wir haben 2020 und 2021 auch starken Zulauf gehab und es musste selektiert werden wenn wir aufnehmen.
Da sind dann diverse Webseiten recht hilfreich.
Es wird von einigen hier immer auf die "Alten" im Vorstand rumgeranzt aber lasst Euch doch wählen und macht es besser!
Bei uns bekommen wir mit Ach und Krach den Vorstand zusammen bzw. sind wir schon ewig drin denn ein Amt übernehmen mag dann wiederum auch keiner.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. Mai 2022)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Wir geben 1x pro Quartal ein Vereinsmagazin heraus, in dem wir über aktuelle Geschehnisse rund um den Verein informieren. Das Magazin wird per Post zugestellt.
> 1 x wöchentlich ist unsere Geschäftsstelle (ca. 250 m2) geöffnet, dort finden bequem  50 Mitglieder Platz.


Klingt nach einem richtig großen Verein. Ein Mitgliedermagazin gibt es bei uns als Jahresrückblick 1x im Jahr. Wir haben etwa 150 Mitglieder.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Monatsversammlungen finden bei uns immer am 1. Freitag im Monat um 20 Uhr statt.
> 
> Die Jahreshauptversammlung findet immer an einem Donnerstag im April oder Mai statt. Ebenfalls um 20 Uhr. Allerdings wird die Hauptversammlung nicht im Vereinsheim abgehalten sondern in einem örtlichen Restaurant. Da buchen wir dann meist einen abgetrennten Raum, damit alle Mitglieder Platz haben.



Mal eine Frage von meiner Seite, was erzählt ihr euch eigentlich bei euren Monatlichen Versammlungen ? Mir fällt da ausgehend von dem was wir erzählen nicht ein, was wir da monatlich erzählen sollen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2022)

Themen auf den Monatsversammlungen sind z.B.

Einteilung von Arbeitsdiensten
Informationen über verschiedene Entwicklungen an unseren Gewässern (z.B. Baumaßnahmen) oder es werden auch Neuigkeiten von Seiten des Wasserwirtschaftsamts bzw. unseres örtlichen Wasserkraftbetreibers verkündet, die unsere Gewässer betreffen.
Informationen von Verbandsebene werden weitergegeben (letztens ging es über eine verpflichtende Schulung für Fischereiaufseher)
Ankündigung von Terminen/Veranstaltungen
Mitglieder können Fragen stellen
Klar, vieles davon könnte man auch per Mail verkünden. Aber unser Verein besteht aus vielen Senioren, die mit Internet nichts am Hut haben. Das hat sich vor allem während der Kontaktbeschränkungen gezeigt. 

Und unser Getränkeautomat im Vereinsheim muss ja auch irgendwie Umsatz generieren.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Prinzchen schrieb:


> 120 ha Eigentumsgewässer, 295 ha Pachtgewässer, ca. 120 km Fließgewässer


Wenn die Fließgewässer nicht in der Hektarfläche enthalten sind, wäre die Relation Fläche/Angler ähnlich wie bei uns.



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Es ist hier in der Region (Niedersachsen) durchaus möglich weitere Gewässer zu bewirtschaften oder gar zu erwerben.


Das ist bei uns im Süden schon auch möglich, allerdings kostet das oft richtig Geld.
Kann mich erinnern, dass ein hiesiger Verein für 4.5 km Fließgewässer mit ca. 7ha Fläche und ca. 90 km Anfahrt vom Vereinssitz ungefähr ne Dreiviertelmillion EUR gelöhnt hat.

Versammlungen gab es früher in meinen Vereinen auch monatlich, wurde allerdings längst auf 4 bis 5 Termine gekürzt.
Anwesenheitspflicht nur noch bei HV und Halbjahresversammlung, weil dort abgestimmt wird.
Sind ja meist eh immer die gleichen, die Interesse am Vereinsgeschehen haben.
Und der Geräuschpegel ist auch wesentlich geringer, als wenn  Leute desinteressiert rumsitzen und quasseln oder mit dem Smartphone spielen.



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Bei uns bekommen wir mit Ach und Krach den Vorstand zusammen bzw. sind wir schon ewig drin


Dass es die jüngere Generation massiv in Ehrenämter und Vereinsarbeit drängt, hab ich auch nicht bemerkt.
Gibt zum Glück aber noch regelmäßig  ein paar Nachrücker aus der Jugendgruppe, die die in sie gesetzten Erwartungen hinsichtlich Vereinsarbeit auch erfüllen und nicht wie viele andere nur noch ihre Erlaubnisscheine abholen und sich sonst nicht mehr blicken lassen.

Trifft aber leider nicht für alle Vereine zu.

Vor einiger Zeit wurden bei einem Verein hier in der Gegend sogar zwei Nachwuchskontrolleure gefeuert, weil man gemerkt hat, dass der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht wurde.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt zum Glück aber noch jedes ein paar Nachrücker aus der Jugendgruppe, die die in sie gesetzten Erwartungen hinsichtlich Vereinsarbeit auch erfüllen und nicht wie viele andere nur noch ihre Erlaubnisscheine abholen und sich sonst nicht mehr blicken lassen.


Bei uns kommt in Sachen Anwesenheit noch die ungünstige Lage unseres Vereinsheim hinzu. Unser Fischerheim liegt zwar wunderschön, direkt am See. Aber man kommt fast nur mit dem Auto hin, da sich das Grundstück ein gutes Stück außerhalb vom Ort befindet und nur über die B16, eine vielbefahrene Bundesstraße erreichbar ist. Als regelmäßiger Treffpunkt ist das Vereinsheim daher (vor allem für die jüngeren Mitglieder) wenig geeignet.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Themen auf den Monatsversammlungen sind z.B.
> 
> Einteilung von Arbeitsdiensten
> Informationen über verschiedene Entwicklungen an unseren Gewässern (z.B. Baumaßnahmen) oder es werden auch Neuigkeiten von Seiten des Wasserwirtschaftsamts bzw. unseres örtlichen Wasserkraftbetreibers verkündet, die unsere Gewässer betreffen.
> ...



Ok, bei uns ist ein Vereinsheim leider nicht Genehmigungsfähig , und brauchen da keinen Umsatz 

Arbeitsdienste suchen sich die Mitglieder den passenden selbst aus und melden sich im Idealfall über die Vereinsapp an. Bekommen selbst viele ü70 hin. Zur Not geht auch per Mail, Telefon, Whatsapp oder Brieftaube

Haben nur 8,4 km Fließstrecke und da wird nichts großes gemacht, zur Not informiert der Wasserverband über seine Webseite.

Im Verband sind wir nicht und die bekommen uns ja auch nicht hin genügend output zu produzieren das man darüber länger als 15 Minuten im Jahr berichten könnte. 

Termine kommen bei uns 2 mal im Jahr per Post, stehen auf der Webseite und in der App, wer die immer noch nicht mitbekommen hat möchte halt nicht. Bei uns ist es  mit den Veranstaltungen aber auch so wie im Swingerclub, alles kann nichts muss.

Fragen kommen mittlerweile zu 99% über die App, zur Not biete ich noch über die Vereinsnummer eine Telefon und Mail-Seelsorge.

Aber wenn wir nen Getränkeautomaten hätten sollten wir wir monatlich eine Versammlung machen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Arbeitsdienste suchen sich die Mitglieder den passenden selbst aus und melden sich im Idealfall über die Vereinsapp an.


So modern sind wir leider nicht. Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig: welche App verwendet ihr? Ist die extra für euren Verein programmiert, oder gibt es da universelle Apps, bei denen man für seinen Verein ein eigenes Profil anlegt?


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> So modern sind wir leider nicht. Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig: welche App verwendet ihr? Ist die extra für euren Verein programmiert, oder gibt es da universelle Apps, bei denen man für seinen Verein ein eigenes Profil anlegt?



Dann wären wir ja nicht mehr der erste und einzige Angelverein mit eigener App 

Es gibt einen Anbieter der die App als Grundlösung mit dem DSOB zusammen entwickelt hat und als Verein kann man die anpassen lassen.









						Vereinsapp
					






					vereinsapp.sportdeutschland.de
				




Falls ihr nicht im DSOB seit, könnt ihr das auch so wie wir über Stifter Helfen machen. 

Hätten gerne noch ein richtiges Fangbuch eingebaut aber für ein neues Modul in der Art braucht es vermutlich ein paar mehr Angelvereine.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hätten gerne noch ein richtiges Fangbuch eingebaut aber für ein neues Modul in der Art braucht es vermutlich ein paar mehr Angelvereine.


Ja, die App scheint eher sehr allgemein gehalten zu sein. Was mich allerdings irritiert: auf der Seite vom Anbieter heißt es: 
"Wer kann mitmachen? Alle Sportvereine und Sportverbände, die durch Ihre Mitgliedschaft in Landesportbünden und Spitzenverbänden im DOSB organisiert sind."

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass viele Fischereivereine Mitglied im Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund sind. Damit wird das wohl nichts werden. Wobei wir da in unserem Verein wirklich noch einige Jahre brauchen, bis die Digitalisierung ernst genommen wird.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ja, die App scheint eher sehr allgemein gehalten zu sein. Was mich allerdings irritiert: auf der Seite vom Anbieter heißt es:
> "Wer kann mitmachen? Alle Sportvereine und Sportverbände, die durch Ihre Mitgliedschaft in Landesportbünden und Spitzenverbänden im DOSB organisiert sind."
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass viele Fischereivereine Mitglied im Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund sind. Damit wird das wohl nichts werden. Wobei wir da in unserem Verein wirklich noch einige Jahre brauchen, bis die Digitalisierung ernst genommen wird.



Hallo, 

hatte danach noch ergänzt das wir das über das Portal Stifter Helfer machen. Sind ja auch nicht im DOSB oder irgendeinem anderen Verband.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> .
> Es wird von einigen hier immer auf die "Alten" im Vorstand rumgeranzt aber lasst Euch doch wählen und macht es besser!
> Bei uns bekommen wir mit Ach und Krach den Vorstand zusammen bzw. sind wir schon ewig drin denn ein Amt übernehmen mag dann wiederum auch keiner.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Hallo,

das stimmt schon auch. Wenn (spaßeshalber) auf der Versammlung mal gesagt würde: wer als letzter den Saal verlässt bekommt einen Posten im Vereinsvorstand - das gäbe Mord und Totschlag an den Ausgängen.
Es gibt schon Probleme solche Posten zu besetzen. Viel Arbeit für nichts. Dazu sind nicht mehr viel bereit. Das war früher schon einfacher, heutzutage ist das schon  schwieriger.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (5. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Es wird von einigen hier immer auf die "Alten" im Vorstand rumgeranzt aber lasst Euch doch wählen und macht es besser!


Das ist ein guter Punkt. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die "Jungen" keine Zeit haben (weil sie wegen Ausbildung, Studium oder Beruf eingespannt sind) oder ihre Prioritäten anders setzen. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, werde ich noch diesen Monat zum Hüttenwart gewählt. Mit meinen 33 Jahren drücke ich den Altersdurchschnitt in unserer Vorstandschaft dann ganz schön nach unten. 

In unserer Vorstandschaft ist es einfach so, dass die "Alten" den Job einfach machen. Einige wollten schon vor der letzten Wahl aufhören. Sie haben sich dann noch einmal aufstellen lassen, da schlicht keine anderen Kandidaten da waren.


----------



## Prinzchen (5. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn die Fließgewässer nicht in der Hektarfläche enthalten sind, wäre die Relation Fläche/Angler ähnlich wie bei uns.
> 
> ...


Die Fließgewässer sind nicht in der Hektarfläche mit drin. Für 7ha Fließgewässer eine Dreiviertelmillion aufzurufen, ist aber schon sportlich. Das sind ja, sofern ich mich nicht vertan habe, 10 EUR pro m2.  Die hiesigen Preise für Fließgewässer habe ich grad nicht im Gedächtnis. Aber einen Baggersee, 17ha Fläche, Durchschn. Tiefe 5-7m, teilweise bis zu 14m, haben wir für 3,80 EUR / m2 angeboten bekommen. Wenn andere Bieter mit im Spiel sind, geht der dann max. für 4,60/m2 weg...

Allerdings sind die allermeisten Vereine hier in der Region kaum größer als das, was wir jährlich an Neuaufnahmen haben. Das soll keinesfalls arrogant oder abgehoben klingen. Die kleineren Vereine können solche Beträge nur sehr schwierig stemmen, haben aber eindeutige Vorteile in der Mitgliederverwaltung. Beim Gewässererwerb ist unser Vorteil eben die Vereinsgröße bzw. das Haushaltsvolumen. Wir konkurrieren hier in der Region schon eher mit dem Landesverband um Gewässer.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das stimmt schon auch. Wenn (spaßeshalber) auf der Versammlung mal gesagt würde: wer als letzter den Saal verlässt bekommt einen Posten im Vereinsvorstand - das gäbe Mord und Totschlag an den Ausgängen.
> Es gibt schon Probleme solche Posten zu besetzen. Viel Arbeit für nichts. Dazu sind nicht mehr viel bereit. Das war früher schon einfacher, heutzutage ist das schon  schwieriger.
> ...


Bei uns ist das völlig anders. Meist ist schon vorher klar wer, was wird. Vorraussetzung ist unbedingte "Linientreue" und der Wille bloß nichts an den Uraltbstimmungen zu ändern . Die Mitglieder "dürfen" zur HV kommen um die Hand zu heben, wer es nicht macht sitzt bald allein am Tisch. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann noch Pflicht in so ner Art Einheitspartei Mitglied zu sein


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Meist ist schon vorher klar wer, was wird. Vorraussetzung ist unbedingte "Linientreue" und der Wille bloß nichts an den Uraltbstimmungen zu ändern . Die Mitglieder "dürfen" zur HV kommen um die Hand zu heben, wer es nicht macht sitzt bald allein am Tisch. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann noch Pflicht in so ner Art Einheitspartei Mitglied zu sein


Du hattest ja schon Gemeinsamkeiten mit meinem Verein gesehen.
Was du da schreibst, ist wie ein Spiegelbild zu meinem Verein!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das völlig anders. Meist ist schon vorher klar wer, was wird. Vorraussetzung ist unbedingte "Linientreue" und der Wille bloß nichts an den Uraltbstimmungen zu ändern . Die Mitglieder "dürfen" zur HV kommen um die Hand zu heben, wer es nicht macht sitzt bald allein am Tisch. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann noch Pflicht in so ner Art Einheitspartei Mitglied zu sein


Hallo,

wir suchten 4 Jahre nach einem Ersatz für einen alten Gewässerwart bis sich da jemand bereiterklärte und der alte mit 80 Jahren dann in den Gewässerwarteruhestand gehen konnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das völlig anders. Meist ist schon vorher klar wer, was wird. Vorraussetzung ist unbedingte "Linientreue" und der Wille bloß nichts an den Uraltbstimmungen zu ändern . Die Mitglieder "dürfen" zur HV kommen um die Hand zu heben, wer es nicht macht sitzt bald allein am Tisch. Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann noch Pflicht in so ner Art Einheitspartei Mitglied zu sein


Das kenne ich auch nur so. Der alte Vorstand sucht sich den neuen Vorstand aus und nimmt nur Linientreue. Wäre auch gefährlich, eine komplett neue Truppe ranzulassen, die evtl. noch die ganzen Leichen im Keller ausgräbt und die Fehler der Vergangenheit aufdeckt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Punkt. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die "Jungen" keine Zeit haben (weil sie wegen Ausbildung, Studium oder Beruf eingespannt sind) oder ihre Prioritäten anders setzen. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, werde ich noch diesen Monat zum Hüttenwart gewählt. Mit meinen 33 Jahren drücke ich den Altersdurchschnitt in unserer Vorstandschaft dann ganz schön nach unten.
> 
> In unserer Vorstandschaft ist es einfach so, dass die "Alten" den Job einfach machen. Einige wollten schon vor der letzten Wahl aufhören. Sie haben sich dann noch einmal aufstellen lassen, da schlicht keine anderen Kandidaten da waren.



Ich persönlich halte das für ne faule Ausrede. Unser Vorstand bewegt sich komplett zwischen u40 und u60 , der Großteil ist Beruflich durchaus fordernd unterwegs und bekommt das trotzdem hin. Es ist eine Frage des Willens und bei mir damals eben auch wer macht es sonst und möchte ich in einem Verein seien wo die im Vorstand sind.


----------



## thanatos (6. Mai 2022)

hallo schön wie ihr über eure Vereine schreibt - es ging hier aber nicht um Vereine sondern 
um einen Verband und das sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe , ein Verein muß nicht einem 
Verband angeschlossen sein , aber alles hat nun mal zwei Seiten es kann vorteilhaft sein 
oder nur pfff .


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> hallo schön wie ihr über eure Vereine schreibt - es ging hier aber nicht um Vereine sondern
> um einen Verband


Das stimmt schon. Aber ein Verband besteht ja aus den Vereinen. Oder kann man Mitglied im Verband sein, ohne einem Verein anzugehören?


----------



## zander67 (6. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber ein Verband besteht ja aus den Vereinen. Oder kann man Mitglied im Verband sein, ohne einem Verein anzugehören?


Da es um den LAVB geht, nein kann man nicht, ohne Verein kein Verband.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Mai 2022)

Außerdem endet der Artikel mit 

*Wie sieht das in Euren Vereinen aus? Habt Ihr viele neue Mitglieder? Schreibt es uns in die Kommentare!*


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der alte Vorstand sucht sich den neuen Vorstand aus und nimmt nur Linientreue.


Bei uns wählen die Mitglieder in geheimer Wahl den Vorstand und die Verwaltungsmitglider.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Mai 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei uns wählen die Mitglieder in geheimer Wahl den Vorstand und die Verwaltungsmitglider.



Genau da ist der Haken. Ein Mitglied darf nämlich den Antrag auf öffentliche Abstimmung und Block-Abstimmung stellen. Nur wenn Mitglieder dagegen stimmen, ist die Abstimmung geheim durchzuführen. Und wer gegen die öffentliche Abstimmung stimmt, outet sich natürlich.


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Mitglied darf nämlich den Antrag auf öffentliche Abstimmung und Block-Abstimmung stellen


Wenn das in der Satzung so drin steht.

Grundsätzlich wählen aber trotzdem die Mitglieder den Vorstand.  Dass der Vorgänger selber bestimmt wer sein Nachfolger wird, ist vermutlich rechtswidrig.

Wenn Mitglieder jemand wählen, den sie eigentlich gar nicht wollen, dürfen sie im Anschluss natürlich nicht meckern.

Wenn sich nicht genug Stimmen für einen Machtwechsel finden lassen, muss die Mnderheit den Mehrheitsbeschluss akzeptieren.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. Mai 2022)

Klar wählen die Mitglieder. Aber es bilden sich vorher mit Hilfe der alten Gruppen, die das übernehmen. Diese treten praktisch geschlossen an, so dass entweder alle oder keiner gewählt wird.

Aber egal wie es läuft, man muss dankbar sein, dass sich welche bereit erklären, so viel Zeit, ehrenamtlich und ohne Dank, in die Vereinsarbeit zu stecken. Das verdient immer Respekt.

 Ich frage mich oft, was diese Leute motiviert, da viele kaum mit der Angel anzutreffen sind. Da gilt besonders für Kassierer-, Geschäftsführertätigkeiten, die mit dem Hobby rein gar nichts zu tun haben.

Bei Gewässerwart, Jugendgruppenleiter oder Theke kann ich das noch verstehen,.


----------



## JottU (6. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Da es um den LAVB geht, nein kann man nicht, ohne Verein kein Verband.


Was aber auch kein Problem ist. Hier ist manch Angelladen auch Verein.


----------



## thanatos (6. Mai 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> dürfen sie im Anschluss natürlich nicht meckern.





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Da gilt besonders für Kassierer-, Geschäftsführertätigkeiten, die mit dem Hobby rein gar nichts zu tun haben.


ja in der öffentlichen Abstimmung habe sie nicht den Mut dagegen zu stimmen - aber hinterher meckern ohne Ende .
2. es gibt eben Menschen die etwas können , sich beweisen müssen , etwas darstellen wollen , aber das ist nicht 
nur beim angeln so , nein ich möchte  niemand schlecht machen der für einen Sportverein die organisatorische 
Arbeit für einen Verein gern macht - ist mir spontan beim lesen eingefallen - die Leute hätten sich kaputt
gelacht wenn der Kassierer ( er war ein echter Fan ,aber von Kind an einfach ein Klops ) auf dem 
Fußballplatz aktiv gewesen währe .


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Mai 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Klar wählen die Mitglieder. Aber es bilden sich vorher mit Hilfe der alten Gruppen, die das übernehmen. Diese treten praktisch geschlossen an, so dass entweder alle oder keiner gewählt wird.
> 
> Aber egal wie es läuft, man muss dankbar sein, dass sich welche bereit erklären, so viel Zeit, ehrenamtlich und ohne Dank, in die Vereinsarbeit zu stecken. Das verdient immer Respekt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das der alte Vorstand da im Vorfeld ein paar Gespräche führt finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Unser damaliger erste Vorsitzender hat mich ja auch vorher angesprochen und ein paar Fragen gestellt und mir dann nahegelegt das ich mir zur Wahlaufstelle eben weil ich nicht auf Linie war. 

Wir führen da auch im Vorfeld immer Gespräche wenn ein Amt neu besetzt werden muss. Uns ist es halt wichtig das jemand gewählt wird der weiß worauf er sich einlässt und bereit ist Leistung abzuliefern. Linientreu ist dabei aber kein Thema da wir als Vorstand nach außen hin zwar eine gemeinsame Linie fahren, wir aber auch gelernt haben Themen gemeinsam in einer Sitzung auszukämpfen. Bei uns heult auch keiner wenn ne Entscheidung nicht einstimmig ist. 

Ich bin übrigens Geschäftsführer und Gerüchteweise liegt mein erster Wohnsitz am See. Ähnliches behauptet man über Großeteile unseres Vorstandes.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Mai 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn das in der Satzung so drin steht.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wählen aber trotzdem die Mitglieder den Vorstand.  Dass der Vorgänger selber bestimmt wer sein Nachfolger wird, ist vermutlich rechtswidrig.


Natürlich "bestimmen" die nicht den neuen Vorstand, aber sie sorgen dafür das nur die für eine Wahl vorgeschlagen werden, die ihnen genehm sind. Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn die ihre Vasallen im Griff haben und diese dazu motivieren a. zur HV zu kommen und b. entsprechend abzustimmen.

 Bei uns gipfelte das darin, daß wir nun 2 Perioden lang einen Angelanfänger als Vorstand hatten . Ein ehemals sehr guter Fussballer, der nach der aktiven Karriere Trainer und Funktionär wurde, aber wegen seiner autoritären und unemphatischen Art überall vom Hof gejagt wurde. Bei uns tritt er illegitim ein (geht wegen zuvieler Mitglieder eigentlich nur mit Wohnsitz hier) und wird sofort Vorstand, das ist wahrscheinlich einmalig in DE. Es wurde einfach verbreitet, er würde Geld in den Verein pumpen und so etwas glauben viele Leute einfach gerne. Hat er natürlich nicht gemacht, im Gegenteil der Verein ist nun so klamm, das nun eine Beitragserhöhung um 2/3 beschlossen wurde. Die Masse der Mitglieder ist hier dermaßen demotiviert, das bei der letzten HV nur 17 von ~150 Mitgliedern anwesend waren.
Der Ex-Vorsitzende ist nun übrigens weiter getingelt und ist im Vorstand des Bienenzüchtervereins . Es gibt einfach Leute, die ein chronisches Geltungsbedürfnis haben, fallt bitte nicht auf solche Schaumschläger herein.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja in der öffentlichen Abstimmung habe sie nicht den Mut dagegen zu stimmen - aber hinterher meckern ohne Ende .
> 2. es gibt eben Menschen die etwas können , sich beweisen müssen , etwas darstellen wollen , aber das ist nicht
> nur beim angeln so , nein ich möchte  niemand schlecht machen der für einen Sportverein die organisatorische
> Arbeit für einen Verein gern macht - ist mir spontan beim lesen eingefallen - die Leute hätten sich kaputt
> ...



Naja, der Kassier soll ja auch Ahnung davon haben wie er die Finanzen in Ordnung hält und nicht wie man nen Ball tritt. Ich sehe da jetzt nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2022)

Es ist für einen Vorstand besser, wenn er mit den neu gewählten Vorstandsmitgliedern "kompatible" ist. Es bringt doch nichts, wenn nach der Wahl durch Unstimmigkeit im neuen Vorstand keinerlei Abstimmungen mehr stattfinden können. Und da in vielen Vereinen die Vorstandsmitglieder ja nicht alle in einem Jahr neu gewählt werden, sorgen diese Vorgespräche eben dafür, dass das Vereinsleben nach der Wahl auch weitergehen kann. Besonders tragisch ist auch, wenn in der Wahl auf Zuruf plötzlich jemand gewählt wurde, nur damit einer gewählt wurde. Wenn die Ehefrau eines Mitgliedes z.B. dann Kassiererin wurde, weil sich kein anderer dafür findet, und sie im Kassenbuch nicht mal Soll von Haben unterscheiden kann, dann wißt ihr was ich meine. Man muß natürlich als Mitglied auch aufpassen, das nicht so einen Art "Klübchenwirtschaft" im Verein entsteht, aber das ist vermutlich nicht immer auszuschließen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und da in vielen Vereinen die Vorstandsmitglieder ja nicht alle in einem Jahr neu gewählt werden, sorgen diese Vorgespräche eben dafür, dass das Vereinsleben nach der Wahl auch weitergehen kann.


Interessanter Einblick. Bei uns wird die gesamte Vorstandschaft immer gleichzeitig gewählt. Gibt ein Vorstandsmitglied seinen Posten während der Legislatur auf, übernimmt jemand anderes kommissarisch. Da wird dann nicht einzeln für diesen Posten gewählt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Mai 2022)

Ja, macht Sinn, alle ersten werden zusammen gewählt und alle Stellvertreter eine Periode später. Und ja, wenn einer zwischendurch ausscheidet, wird für die Zeit bis zur nächsten Versammlung jemand kommissarisch ernannt.Meistens bleibt er es dann auch.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. Mai 2022)

Stellvertreter werden bei uns gar nicht gewählt. Die ernennt der jeweilige Vorstand einfach selbst. Weil unsere Satzung keine Stellvertreter vorsieht. Da gibt es offiziell nur:

1. Vorstand
2. Vorstand
Kassier
Schriftführer
Obergewässerwart
Jugendwart
2 Beisitzer (deren Funktion dann Gerätewart und Hüttenwart ist)
Die letzte Satzungsänderung war schon vor Ewigkeiten (ich glaube in den 1990ern). Seitdem will da niemand mehr etwas ändern. Witzigerweise sind sämtliche Geldbeträge in der Satzung noch in D-Mark angegeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Interessanter Einblick. Bei uns wird die gesamte Vorstandschaft immer gleichzeitig gewählt. Gibt ein Vorstandsmitglied seinen Posten während der Legislatur auf, übernimmt jemand anderes kommissarisch. Da wird dann nicht einzeln für diesen Posten gewählt.


Hallo,

ist bei uns auch so.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (6. Mai 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin übrigens Geschäftsführer und Gerüchteweise liegt mein erster Wohnsitz am See. Ähnliches behauptet man über Großeteile unseres Vorstandes.
> 
> ...


Kenn' ich, treffe manche Vorstandskollegen auch öfter am Wasser als auf den Sitzungen.


----------



## thanatos (6. Mai 2022)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Naja, der Kassier soll ja auch Ahnung davon haben wie er die Finanzen in Ordnung hält und nicht wie man nen Ball tritt. Ich sehe da jetzt nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


dann solltest du den Beitrag von Rheinfischer 70 durchlesen , auf den sich das bezogen hat !
Ich kenne viele ehrenamtliche Vereinsvorstandsmitglieder die eine sehr gute Arbeit machen ohne
selbst aktiv in diesem Sport zu sein .


----------



## Prinzchen (7. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> hallo schön wie ihr über eure Vereine schreibt - es ging hier aber nicht um Vereine sondern
> um einen Verband und das sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe , ein Verein muß nicht einem
> Verband angeschlossen sein , aber alles hat nun mal zwei Seiten es kann vorteilhaft sein
> oder nur pfff .


Nichts für ungut, aber das war die Eingangsfrage:
*Wie sieht das in Euren Vereinen aus? Habt Ihr viele neue Mitglieder?*


----------



## Prinzchen (7. Mai 2022)

Hoppla, stand da schon, sorry.


----------

